
Class action lawsuit alleges Tesla alters sensor data after sudden acceleration - AndrewBissell
https://mobile.twitter.com/orthereaboot/status/1220389439098294272
======
deogeo
Why is Tesla (or any car manufacturer) allowed to keep the code secret?

